# No Toilet, No Mosque



## Alex. (Oct 22, 2016)

"Hundreds of Muslims offered Friday prayers near Rome's Colosseum to protest at the closure of mosques and other places of worship in Italy.

The prayer demonstration was staged over what they see as unfair restrictions on freedom to practise their faith in the country, according to organisers who called the protest following the recent closure of five makeshift mosques on administrative grounds.

Many Italian Muslims suspect local authorities are responding to a climate of mistrust caused by recent attacks in Europe by closing down the places of worship on the grounds of easily resolved problems, such as the number of toilets on a particular premises."

Muslims stage protest prayers near Rome's Colosseum

What  a bunch of crap.  The worshipers should assimilate and obey the law rather than attempt to have the law bend to their unhygienic will.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2016)

"a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.

Sooooo.... it's "unhygenic" to want sufficient toiletry, is it?

Must be kind of fragrant at your house.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> 
> Sooooo.... it's "unhygenic" to want sufficient toiletry, is it?
> 
> Must be kind of fragrant at your house.


No, read the whole post instead of hopping around, Pogo.


....I support the use of toilets.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> ...


Burley man sets pogo jump record


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> ...





> Many Italian Muslims suspect local authorities are responding to a climate of mistrust caused by recent attacks in Europe by closing down the places of worship on the grounds of easily resolved problems, such as the number of toilets on a particular premises."



Not sure there are a whole lot of alternative ways to read that.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 22, 2016)

One sentence: *"Makeshift mosques on administrative grounds". *
One word:* "Law".*
One solution: *OUT!*
That's all there is to know.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You should have spent your misguided youth on the books instead of on the stick.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> 
> Sooooo.... it's "unhygenic" to want sufficient toiletry, is it?
> 
> Must be kind of fragrant at your house.








 No it is unhygenic not to have any toilets, which is the case with these makeshift mosques . watch the muslims complain that they will have to use the toilet facing mecca, or that they are facing away from mecca. Cost a British firm a lot of money when the imam came and put his compass on the floor and said the buildings needs to be rebuilt. I would have just said that the muslims could take lesser roles in other parts of the company


----------



## Alex. (Oct 22, 2016)

There is always a solution


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> ...




Nobody said they "don't have any toilets".  The OP printed a paragraph that indicates mosques are getting closed on technicalities such as arcane toilet laws.  And he can't figure out the thrust of his own story.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


> There is always a solution


Y-e-a-h ....... except that Arabs don't use toilet paper or the sitting commode. I've travelled a lot through the Middle East, Africa, and Asia. Squat, a porcelain slit in the floor, a water spigot, a bucket, and the fingers of one's *left *hand. That's all there is.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...







 That are unhygenic in the west, and so the temporary mosques built without permission are closed down. There are laws in place for such things that everyone must follow, no exceptions, yet the muslims see themselves as above the laws.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's the government who wants more toilets, not the Muslims.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a solution
> ...


Total BS. It's simply not true.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Y-e-a-h ....... except that Arabs don't use toilet paper or the sitting commode. I've travelled a lot through the Middle East, Africa, and Asia. Squat, a porcelain slit in the floor, a water spigot, a bucket, and the fingers of one's *left *hand. That's all there is.
> ...


I don't know if you want a challenge or not ... but you've got one. You obviously know nothing on the subject.


----------



## xband (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> "Hundreds of Muslims offered Friday prayers near Rome's Colosseum to protest at the closure of mosques and other places of worship in Italy.
> 
> The prayer demonstration was staged over what they see as unfair restrictions on freedom to practise their faith in the country, according to organisers who called the protest following the recent closure of five makeshift mosques on administrative grounds.
> 
> ...



The Bedouins go out in the desert weeds and dig a hole with their hands to do their pooping and peeing and when done cover it back up just like a cat. There is no common latrine in a Bedouin community.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


I have lived in 3 Muslim countries for a total of over 9 years.  Muslims have been my friends, colleagues, clients, and neighbors.  What you are saying is not true. Simply not true.  I work in the same building as they do, use the same toilets. What you say is a lie. I've been in their homes, used the facilities in their homes. What you say is not true. I've traveled with them. What you say is not true.  End of.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> I have lived in 3 Muslim countries for a total of over 9 years.  Muslims have been my friends, colleagues, clients, and neighbors.  What you are saying is not true. Simply not true.  I work in the same building as they do, use the same toilets. What you say is a lie. I've been in their homes, used the facilities in their homes. What you say is not true. I've traveled with them. What you say is not true.  End of.


Oh my God. How shallow can one be? I have been to about 20 Moslem countries, from Mauritania to Indonesia. I know (and you should know) that the *VAST MAJORITY* of people living in the epicenter radius of the Arab world do their poo-poo business *exactly *as I say they do. If you are going to point to the affluent of the U.A.R. Bahrain Qatar etc. as the "typical" Arab ... or give me this "don't make sweeping generalizations" bull shit, then don't bother. I hold discussions with honest people, not with those who make ridiculous conclusion based upon 'their neighbours in the privileged enclaves' of society.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived in 3 Muslim countries for a total of over 9 years.  Muslims have been my friends, colleagues, clients, and neighbors.  What you are saying is not true. Simply not true.  I work in the same building as they do, use the same toilets. What you say is a lie. I've been in their homes, used the facilities in their homes. What you say is not true. I've traveled with them. What you say is not true.  End of.
> ...


Ironically, you are full of shit.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a solution
> ...









That is the crux of the issue , whatever structures or habits that are in place at those makeshift Mosques speak to unsanitary conditions that may  place the health, safety and welfare of the citizenry in jeopardy according to the local authorities


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I hold discussions with honest people, not with those who make ridiculous conclusion based upon 'their neighbours in the privileged enclaves' of society.
> ...








*... also includes slanderous remarks with no (none what-so-ever) motivated support for your view. *


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


They wash their feet before prayer.  This has nothing to do with toilets.  A real mosque will have a tap outside for this. If it doesn't, people have to wash their feet in the sink.  So?


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> That is the crux of the issue , whatever structures or habits that are in place at those makeshift Mosques speak to unsanitary conditions that may  place the health, safety and welfare of the citizenry in jeopardy according to the local authorities


Precisely.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


I am aware of that, but in  public restrooms is disgusting and unsanitary.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda, would you care to explain to the boys and girls what this photo signifies?






For those who don't know, I will tell you. I have travelled overland from Morrocco to Pakistan (and beyond) where this sight is very common. This is a photo of a "western" toilette where Arabs (Somalis, etc.) are not accustomed to making their poo-poo "our way". Instead they use "our" toilet in "their" way ..... squatting ('perching' one might call it) over a hole.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Esmeralda, would you care to explain to the boys and girls what this photo signifies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, if they don't know how to use this type of toilet, then how do you expect them to use it properly?  Duh.  You are picking on people for having different cultural norms.  This is bigotry.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda, would you care to explain to the boys and girls what this photo signifies?
> ...


So you finally confess that Arabs do not use the same type of toilettes (cultural norms, you call it) as we do. Was that so difficult to admit? And who are you calling a 'bigot'? Stating fact is .... stating fact. There need be no bigotry in that. My photo proves what I said from the start. That makes me a non-bigot and you a pro-liar for denying it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


I never said they didn't have different types of toilets.  Never said it, never implied it. I thought you knew they had different types of toilets.  Didn't think that was the issue.

I never lied about anything. I assumed you were talking about the squatting toilets as you, supposedly, traveled around in those countries so much. And, btw, Indonesia is not an Arab country. These type of toilets are all over the world. When I as on the French Riviera in 1976, that was the type of toilet they had there.  They have them in Turkey and in Asia. It is not only an Arab thing.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

This is what is used around half the world.  You just want to hate Arabs and Muslims. Go to China, go to Asia.  You fool.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> "Hundreds of Muslims offered Friday prayers near Rome's Colosseum to protest at the closure of mosques and other places of worship in Italy.
> 
> The prayer demonstration was staged over what they see as unfair restrictions on freedom to practise their faith in the country, according to organisers who called the protest following the recent closure of five makeshift mosques on administrative grounds.
> 
> ...


A mosque is a toilet so the ruling does not apply.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> ......  You just want to hate Arabs and Muslims.


I've had enough of your bull shit, your back-peddling, your lying, and now (twice) ...... your absurd conclusions. Don't bother me any more.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ......  You just want to hate Arabs and Muslims.
> ...


I didn't back peddle and I didn't lie, you stupid fucking idiot. If you have traveled so much as you say, you would  know about squat toilets.  I assumed that is what you were talking about because I have not only traveled but lived in countries where they are common. I was in a Turkish home once, a newly built home with all the ammenities, on the Agean Sea, a resort, and they had a squat toilet because that is what they preferred.  A totally modern home, a very, very nice home.  With upper class people living there.

You are a liar and full of shit. I suspect you haven't 'traveled' to all these places you mentioned: who would when you obiviously  hate the places and the people. I suspect you are in the military, probably the navy, and have spent a day or two in these countries, and don't actually know anything about the whole country, the real country. You are probably very old as well, and went many years ago when things were less modern than nowadays. Or you are very young and very bigoted and don't have a wide world view at all. You fucking service people think you've traveled the world when, in fact, you've seen very little of it. Go to Asia. Go to China and India. You will find these kind of toilets there too. You are the one who is lying and pathetic.  People like you go to other parts of the world and look down on them because it isn't like at home. Fool.  Ugly American. Get a life.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> *  you stupid fucking idiot.
> * You are a liar and full of shit.
> * I suspect you haven't 'traveled' to all these places you mentioned:
> *  you obiviously  hate the places and the people.
> ...



*Thank you for sharing your utter lack of knowledge. Now piss off. *


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Once again Esmeralda is showing of the the class and elegance her haughty, self absorbed, sanctimonious, narcissistic  self that she can muster. She  reminds me of an art teacher I once had.


The fact remains: 

In order to have the Mosque the bathrooms and other construction must comply with the law.







....kindly continue with your meltdown


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


I have no problem with that. I agree and think there should be no construction anywhere on earth that doesn't comply with the local laws and regulations. I don't know who you think is washing their feet in public toilets because they would be washing their feet before prayer, which is in the mosque, the prayer.  It is simple. I've seen countless mosques and they have a faucet and drain outside the mosque to wash your feet before going in to pray.  A more complete mosque has a nice fountain in the courtyard to do that.  But small mosques usually have a faucet.  As far as toilets, they need to comply with local regulations.  I agree.

The suggestion was, however, that the city government of Rome was making rules to prevent the Muslims from worshipping. I don't know. I have no idea.  They have every right, IMO, to require that any building comply with city regulations.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



  I knew he wuz in for a world of hurt when he challenged you.  Sorry I missed his little hissyfit.

Esmie's right, and my experience confirms.  Toilets in much of the world are simply much lower than the "western" type -- a squat rather than a sit, which is a healthier and more efficient way to evacuate anyway because of how it arranges the lower intestine.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex-period said:


> ....kindly continue with your meltdown




Interesting perspective from a guy who literally has a period every time he posts


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


By way of example:
















Mohammad Faisal, a business student who works 20 hours a week in the convenience store, told Daily Mail Australia that Dhuhr and Asr - two of the five daily prayers required by his religion - fall during his 10am to 4pm shift at the shop.

The 26-year-old Pakistan native, who is studying in Australia to fulfill his late mother's dream, said earlier this week he went as usual to the first floor men's room to do his pre-prayer ablutions prior to Dhuhr, the prayer just before midday which currently falls at 11.52am.

He said that, as was the custom, he washed his hands, his mouth, his head and his neck, as well as his arms, and then placed his feet one at a time into one of the men's rooms' two sinks.


Read more: It is about being respectful to my religion Storm of controversy over sign banning Muslim staff from washing their feet in city office public toilet before their daily prayers  | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
It is about being respectful to my religion Storm of controversy over sign banning Muslim staff from washing their feet in city office public toilet before their daily prayers  | Daily Mail Online

It disgusting and unsanitary.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex-period said:
> 
> 
> > ....kindly continue with your meltdown
> ...


...and you want to be my tampon...

....get lost weirdo.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex-full-stop said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex-period said:
> ...



Nope.  I'm your proofreader.  Your worst nightmare.

Or perhaps "Alex" is a verb.
  Now that's got some possibilities...


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex-period said:
> ...


Tell me something, Alex, Why do underachievers and chip-on-the-should buffoons like Pongo and Esmyfaldo come to the forum? I understand that they have no friends (liars as they are) but on the forum we are all anonymous ..... trying to impress people by lying is completely worthless. You can be sure they cheat as a matter of course.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> By way of example:


*... and another.*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Because there is no minimum IQ requirement for posting.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Alex-full-stop said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Nope, you are a doofus and buffoon who allowed his likeness to be used as a model for  a troll.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > By way of example:
> ...




And if somebody exercised option 1 here it could not produce that disgusting photoshop image you posted earlier.
Because gravity.


---- Or didn't you think of that?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2016)

They should've been closed on the grounds of harboring terrorists among other reasons.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Nope.  I'm your proofreader.  ........




You are grossly unqualified.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...









 They could make loose bowls available for this purpose, but it is not just their feet they wash but all parts of their body that could carry evil toilet djinn


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...








 As the saying goes     When in Rome do as the Romans.

 If he was told that as oart of his duties he then had to clean the Mens room before the next person could enter you would find it was against his religion. I worked with muslims and they would take a bottle of water with them so the could do the ablutions before praying


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...









 Take another look and see that it is a very loose motion akin to what you get if you have gastro enteritis, so would splatter like that and not fall straight down. Because the force of the sphincter muscle would cause a jet and not a solid


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


No, that's not true. They don't wash all parts of their body before prayer. They wash their feet, faces and hands. I've seen them doing it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Idiot.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Take another look and see that it is a very loose motion akin to what you get if you have gastro enteritis, so would splatter like that and not fall straight down. Because the force of the sphincter muscle would cause a jet and not a solid


The difference is hardly worth mentioning. Even a *healthy turd* lands on the back rim ...... NOT in the bowl. Believe me, I have seen it a hundred times - all the way from Mauritania to Pakistan.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> 
> Sooooo.... it's "unhygenic" to want sufficient toiletry, is it?
> 
> Must be kind of fragrant at your house.



What's sufficient toilets in a Mosque exactly?


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

For a people who freak out if a woman offers to shake their hand, or if you touch them with your *left hand* (let Esmyfaldo try to explain and weasel out of that one!) ..... they sure don't care if they stick their dirty feet in our wash basin!


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> What's sufficient toilets in a Mosque exactly?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...








 So have I and they wash their nose, mouth and genitals so no evil djinn can enter the mosque during prayers. If they pass wind they must go through it all again before they are allowed back into the prayer hall.
A fact for you, no where does it say in the koran that they should go through this procedure before prayers, and should be standing while praying at all time's. The prostration is what the devil worshippers did out of fear


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...









 The last resort of the beaten islamonazi is to claim their opponent has a mental problem, wont work as you look foolish and childish when it is pointed out


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> ...








 The same as would be expected in a Jewish Synagogue, Christian Church or Sikh Temple. Say 1 facility for every 10 members of the congregation.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> For a people who freak out if a woman offers to shake their hand, or if you touch them with your *left hand* (let Esmyfaldo try to explain and weasel out of that one!) ..... they sure don't care if they stick their dirty feet in our wash basin!








 Recent case in the UK of a muslim restaraunt being closed down because the food was found to be contaminated by fecal matter. Found to be as a direct result of islamic toilet methods.

Chef prepared curry after wiping bottom with bare hands 'for cultural reasons'
Khyber Pass kebab shop fined over human faeces contamination - BBC News


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> For a people who freak out if a woman offers to shake their hand, or if you touch them with your *left hand* (let Esmyfaldo try to explain and weasel out of that one!) ..... they sure don't care if they stick their dirty feet in our wash basin!










 They dont care if they infect you with food poisoning after wiping with bare hands and then preparing food. Very dirty culture that does not use toilet paper and then soap and water


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2016)

What a wondrous thing is the internets --- allowing any wag to travel places they've never been near, peering yea verily even  unto toilets seven thousand miles away.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > What's sufficient toilets in a Mosque exactly?



Looks like a posh Chinese toilet.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2016)

"The Turkish Directorate of Religious Affairs has issued a fatwa (Muslim religious ruling) stating that it's now acceptable to use toilet paper for personal hygiene, but only if water is nowhere to be found.

_“If water cannot be found for cleansing, other cleaning materials can be used. Even though some sources deem paper to be unsuitable as a cleaning material, as it is an apparatus for writing, there is no problem in using toilet paper,”_ the ruling says, as reported by Hurriyet Daily News.

The previous prohibition on the use of toilet paper was established by Qadaahul Haajah, an extremely prohibitive set of rules detailing how and when Muslim should relieve themselves. The rules were conceived before the invention of toilet paper or toilet seats"

That fresh feel: Turkish Muslims now permitted to use toilet paper

So much of this crap to deal with, everything is a drama.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> What a wondrous thing is the internets --- allowing any wag to travel places they've never been near, peering yea verily even  unto toilets seven thousand miles away.



I can understand your _dumbfounded-_ness ….. and other than your flat out ignorant demeanour, I've been to places you've never heard of ..... and some of them no longer exist:

DDR

Zaïre

South-West Africa

Spanish Sahara

Venda

_Bophuthatswana_

Transkei

Rhodesia

and British Honduras


Go ahead – if you know someone who's literate ask them to look all of them up for you.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What a wondrous thing is the internets --- allowing any wag to travel places they've never been near, peering yea verily even  unto toilets seven thousand miles away.
> ...


Don't mind Pogo he follows me around trolling me and posting nonsense, then goes away all butthurt, which leads right into the OP as it is about butts and crap.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Don't mind Pogo he follows me around trolling me and posting nonsense, then goes away all butthurt, which leads right into the OP as it is about butts and crap.


Thanks for the encouragement, Alex. Just in the nick of time too.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mind Pogo he follows me around trolling me and posting nonsense, then goes away all butthurt, which leads right into the OP as it is about butts and crap.
> ...


Also, just to let you know there are times, like now, when Pogo is at his day job so, thankfully, he cannot respond to you as quickly.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Also, just to let you know there are times, like now, when Pogo is at his day job so, thankfully, he cannot respond to you as quickly.



*Golly! I thought he got "the chair" back in the 80's! *


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Also, just to let you know there are times, like now, when Pogo is at his day job so, thankfully, he cannot respond to you as quickly.
> ...


He did and came back as a restroom janitor in Rome for  a makeshift Mosque and a failed troll at USMB in his off time.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "a bunch of crap" I get it, hyuk hyuk.
> ...


She's a moron. She can't help herself. She started a Muslim defense post; before she even finished reading the OP. Typical knee jerk Liberal...


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> He did and came back as a restroom janitor in Rome for  a makeshift Mosque and a failed troll at USMB in his off time.



*
You mean that's who Pogo is? Why hell, we just call him "the toilet guy":*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > He did and came back as a restroom janitor in Rome for  a makeshift Mosque and a failed troll at USMB in his off time.
> ...


He even had these aspirations as a child


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

He even had these aspirations as a child






[/QUOTE]

*OH --- MY --- GOD! That photo is priceless! I am so glad to see that Pogo was a happy child. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2016)

My, ain't this a ton of butthurt for being shown up.  I guess it's appropriate being a toilet thread.

Btw "Pogo" has nothing to do with jumping, Dumbasses.




GLASNOST said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What a wondrous thing is the internets --- allowing any wag to travel places they've never been near, peering yea verily even  unto toilets seven thousand miles away.
> ...



And you left out Upper Volta, which is my standard world map date-check.

I've got a QSL card from British Honduras actually.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> My, ain't this a ton of butthurt for being shown up.  I guess it's appropriate being a toilet thread.
> 
> Btw "Pogo" has _nothing _to do with jumping, Dumbasses.
> 
> ...


Pogo: *"Btw "Pogo" has nothing to do with jumping, Dumbasses."
*
Yea, you are not butthurt........ much....

Proofread this....


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

Pogo said:


> And you left out Upper Volta, which is my standard world map date-check.


I didn't leave out anything shit-fer-brains, but I guess that you can't read. I said *places that I've been that no longer exist*. I have also been to Upper Volta but by then it was changed to Burkina Faso.



Pogo said:


> I've got a QSL card from British Honduras actually.


I haven't used my short-wave set in almost 20 yeas. Now back to your corner of the cellar and sit on your ears.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 24, 2016)

By the way ... Is '*Plunger'* your real last name, or are you only joking?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2016)

"There are four official mosques in Italy, with the one in Rome being Europe's largest. However, Muslims in Italy – estimated to be 1.6 million – have been creating so-called "independent Islamic centres", usually in private residences or buildings rented from local authorities where they gather to pray."

Italy: Liguria approves 'anti-mosque' laws limiting construction of religious buildings


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex. said:


> "....... Muslims in Italy – ...... – have been creating so-called "independent Islamic centres", usually in private residences or buildings rented from local authorities where they gather to pray."


This is natural where the pious live great distances from large cities and from large Muslim communities. The same is true here. Muslims only need a prayer mat to fulfill their responsibility. No structure is needed. 

In my country there are Protestant churches in virtually every little hole in the countryside. They were built for farmers who lived long horse-travelling distances apart. So Muslims utilizing anything out of the weather to pray is nothing out of the ordinary. 




Alex. said:


> Italy: Liguria approves 'anti-mosque' laws limiting construction of religious buildings


I wonder how that will turn out. As I've mentioned earlier, I have been to many Moslem countries around the world. Often I end up sleeping near enough a mosque so that the call to prayer wakes me in the middle of the night, as it is mean to do. Well, there is a Catholic church not so very far from where I live ..... what a din when those bells go off! I do not know how the closer residents put up with it ..... and Italy is choc-a-bloc with Catholic churches!


----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "....... Muslims in Italy – ...... – have been creating so-called "independent Islamic centres", usually in private residences or buildings rented from local authorities where they gather to pray."
> ...


Wherever I go, find a place to pray as it is always in my heart and soul. Wherever I go I find a place to relieve myself. To stage a demonstration or attempt to force my will on a governmental organization in order to pray is beyond the pale.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Wherever I go, find a place to pray as it is always in my heart and soul. Wherever I go I find a place to relieve myself. To stage a demonstration or attempt to force my will on a governmental organization in order to pray is beyond the pale.



That is because you follow a religion.

Islam is as much a totalitarian political ideology as it is a religion, and so Muslims never rest until the entire body politic submits to them.

If a movement were to arise from a segment of western civilization with a similar totalitarian mindset, the very same individuals who defend Islam would be all over it.  In this modern age when identity politics has eliminated anything approaching true liberalism, however, people defend the utter intolerance of Islam out of the misguided desire to appear tolerant.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever I go, find a place to pray as it is always in my heart and soul. Wherever I go I find a place to relieve myself. To stage a demonstration or attempt to force my will on a governmental organization in order to pray is beyond the pale.
> ...




*"Islam is as much a totalitarian political ideology as it is a religion, and so Muslims never rest until the entire body politic submits to them."*

I agree and it is outrageous. To welcome is one thing, to be forced to bend to the will of any people is another and must be dealt with swiftness and finality to the issue.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex. said:


> "Hundreds of Muslims offered Friday prayers near Rome's Colosseum to protest at the closure of mosques and other places of worship in Italy.
> 
> The prayer demonstration was staged over what they see as unfair restrictions on freedom to practise their faith in the country, according to organisers who called the protest following the recent closure of five makeshift mosques on administrative grounds.
> 
> ...



Italy is a great country.  I'm going there next month.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > "Hundreds of Muslims offered Friday prayers near Rome's Colosseum to protest at the closure of mosques and other places of worship in Italy.
> ...


I will go there myself.......



.....to pray





.....and take pictures


----------



## theHawk (Oct 25, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



The problem is Muslims should never be welcomed into Western countries.  Well, they shouldn't be welcomed into any non-Islamic country if the people value their freedom and lives.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 25, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Italy is a great country.  I'm going there next month.


Take a few rolls of toilette paper with you.


Alex. said:


> I will go there myself............to pray


I usually go whenever I need to take a crap.


----------

